# HW Konfig erstellen



## Stephan25 (29 Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich benötige mal wieder Hilfe und hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen?
Ich bin noch recht unerfahren beim programmieren als erste Info und bin mir deshalb nicht ganz sicher wie ich jetzt bei folgendem Problem vorgehen soll.

Ich habe folgende Bauteile:
1x CPU 315-2 PN/DP                               6ES7 315-2EH14-0AB0 
1x Sinamics Control Unit CU320-2 PN       6SL3040-1MA01-0AA0
1x Sinamics S120 Smart Line Module       6SL3130-6AE15-0AB0
2x Sinamics S120 Double Motor Module   6SL3120-2TE13-0AA3

Die Compactflash Card ist auch vorhanden und schon gesteckt!

Ich soll jetzt eine HW Konfig hierfür erstellen. Die Verbindung soll als Profinet aufgebaut werden.
Die CPU hab ich schon projektiert in der HW Konfig und auch schon das Profinet-IO-System.
*Wie aber muss ich jetzt und vor allem was muss ich jetzt von den Antrieben in der HW Konfig projektieren?*
Bin da wirklich total hilflos und hab keine Idee wie das gehen soll?

Ich bitte euch deshalb um eure Mithilfe.

Danke schonmal und Gruß

Stephan


----------



## SUW (29 Mai 2013)

Hallo Stephan,

mach dir keine Sorgen, das ist gar nicht so schwer....schau dir mal hier die ausführliche Dokumentation an, dort findest du eine "Schrit-für-Schritt" Anleitung wie du die HW-Konfig mit dem SINAMICS S120 aufbauen musst.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/67261457

Ich hoffe damit kommst du weiter, wenn nicht, melde dich einfach wieder.


----------



## Stephan25 (29 Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank SUW für deine schnelle Antwort.
Hab jetzt aber noch ein Problem und zwar: 
Ich finde die GSD Datei im Hardwarekatalog in Step7 für die Sinamics S120 Double Motor Module 6SL3120-2TE13-0AA3 nicht
im PROFINET-IO Ordner wo kann ich die downloaden?

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## bike (29 Mai 2013)

Hast du in der Station schon die Antriebe eingefügt?

Station -> neues Objekt einfügen -> Sinamics -> Produkt wählen 

Dann ist doch schon anhezu alles erldigt.


bike


----------



## Stephan25 (29 Mai 2013)

@ bike

bedeutet das für mich, dass ich nur die 2 Sinamics S120 Double Motor Module in die HW Konfig einfügen muss und die Sinamics Control Unit CU320-2 PN und 
das Sinamics S120 Smart Line Module nicht? Oder lieg ich da falsch?

Stephan


----------



## SUW (29 Mai 2013)

Hallo Stephan,

welche STEP 7 Version hast du denn?

Bei Versionen bis V5.5 kannst du nach dieser Anleitung http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/17581199 vorgehen (damit wird dein Hardwarekatalog aktualisiert)

Aber bei einem Motormodul musst du in der HW Konfiguration nichts machen, das wählst du dann im STARTER (Antriebsprojektierungstool) aus.


----------



## Stephan25 (29 Mai 2013)

Ich hab die Version 5.5 + SP2

aber ich brauch doch für die HW Konfig den richtigen Antrieb (S120 Double Motor Module 6SL3120-2TE13-0AA3)
und dieser ist im Augenblick in meinem Hardwarekatalog nicht vorhanden es gibt viele andere aber den nicht!
Kann ich den dann bei dem genannten Link einfach downloaden?
Entschuldigt bitte die vielen Fragen!

Stephan


----------



## SUW (29 Mai 2013)

Hallo Stephan,

in der Anleitung der Schritt 9 erklärt was zu tun ist.


----------



## Stephan25 (29 Mai 2013)

Vielen vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Dann muss ich also nur die zwei Double Motor Module in die HW Konfig einfügen und fertig und die Control Unit und das Line Module nicht, richtig?

Bleibt eben nur noch das Problem, dass es den S120 Double Motor Module 6SL3120-2TE13-0AA3 im Hardwrekatalog auch nach dem 
Update immer noch nicht gibt!

Gruß


----------



## SUW (29 Mai 2013)

Hallo Stephan,

das war schon alles richtig, nur musst NICHT das Double Motor Modul in die HW Konfiguration einfügen sondern die Control Unit.

Sieh es einfach so, die Control Unit hat ja auch die PROFINET Schnittstelle onboard, sie wird mit der SIMATIC S7-CPU kommunizieren und muss somit auch in der HW Konfiguration bekannt sein.

Das Motor Modul ist "doof" und muss nicht direkt mit der S7-CPU kommunizieren, deshalb taucht es auch nicht in der HW Konfiguration auf.

Also Control Unit CU320-2 rein und Motor Modul nicht.


----------



## Stephan25 (29 Mai 2013)

Hallo SUW,

vielen vielen vielen Dank,

du hast mit echt weitergeholfen, dann also die Control Unit 6SL3040-1MA01-0AA0 rein und gut ist!
Sie finde ich hoffentlich auch im Hardwarekatalog!

Danke nochmal und Gruß

Falls ich nochmal Hilfe brauche meld ich mich eben wieder!


----------



## Stephan25 (29 Mai 2013)

Jetzt bin ich schon wieder aufgeschmissen und benötige nochmal eure Hilfe,

ich hab die HW Konfig erstellt und bin jetzt an dem Punkt wo es ans programmieren geht hab aber leider auch da keine Ahnung welche DB´s, FB´s,...
ich benötige um 4 SIMOTICS S SYNCHRONMOTOR 1FK7-HI PN=0,94 KW; UZK=600V (1FK7042-3BK71-1RB0) anzusteuern.

Die Funktion soll ähnlich sein wie in dem Beispiel welches bei Siemens auf der Homepage ist sprich, jeden Motor einzelnen verfahren mit unterschiedlich
einstellbarer Geschwindigkeit. Die genau Position welche angefahren werden soll, soll ebenfalls variabel eingegeben werden können!

Ich kann leider nicht genau sagen ob über ein Panel von Siemens oder nicht.
Es sieht aber eher so aus das dies über eine Visualisierung welche mit Visual Studio erstellt wurde passieren soll.

Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wie ich jetzt hierbei vorgehen soll bzw. wie ich das machen und programmieren soll?

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## SUW (29 Mai 2013)

Hallo Stephan,

prinzipiell muss es so gehen, dass du von deiner Visualisierung Steuerbefehle (z.B. Start, Stop,...) und Steuerwerte (z.B. Zielposition, Geschwindigkeit,...) in die SIMATIC S7-CPU bekommen musst. Deine Visualisierung läuft wahrscheinlich auf einem PC (Rechner) oder?


----------



## Stephan25 (29 Mai 2013)

Ja genau so ist es gedacht.
Den Rechner gibt es jetzt aber noch nicht, wollte deshalb einfach schon mal alles anlagen sprich alle benötigten DB´s , FC´s das ganze Zeug eben.

Hab aber keine Idee was ich da alles benötige und wie ich vorgehen soll.
Würde einfach gern mal das grobe Gerüst stehen haben und die einzelnen Motoren mal ansteuern und bewegen im Hanbbetrieb eben


----------



## ChristophD (29 Mai 2013)

warum nimmst du dann nicht das siemens beispiel was du erwähnt hast?


----------



## Stephan25 (29 Mai 2013)

Weil mir da nicht ganz klar ist was wo gemacht wird!


----------



## ChristophD (29 Mai 2013)

hab mir schnell mal die Anleitung angeschaut.
Wichtigster Satz: "Kopieren Sie alle Bausteine außer Systemdaten und SFB Funktionen vom Beispielprojekt in den Bausteinordner des erstellten Projekts."

Um die FC zu verstehen: Kapitel 6.3 ff da wir die Anpassung der FB's erklärt


----------



## Stephan25 (29 Mai 2013)

ich hab das schon auch gelesen.
Mein Problem ist eben, dass ich 4 andere Motoren habe wie die wo im Beispiel projektiert sind und jetzt habe ich Bedenken das 
ich gleich was kaput mache.
Außerdem habe ich ja auch kein Panel wie im Beispiel wie soll ich jetzt dann den motor ansteuern?


----------



## ChristophD (29 Mai 2013)

Dann schau mal diese Beispiel an, ist etwas einfacher
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/53477498


----------



## Stephan25 (29 Mai 2013)

Danke mal für deine Hilfe ChristophD.

ich schau mir das Beispiel morgen mal in aller Ruhe an und meld mich dann Freitag wieder ob jetzt alles klar
ist, oder ob ich doch nochmal eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen muss.

Gruß

Stephan


----------

